# looking for game in Bristol UK



## merric (Dec 15, 2002)

I've just moved to the area and want to find a group to game with. I've been playing for the last few years at uni but now i've graduated and moved i don't know anyone who plays.

If anyone has a spare play in a game let me know, i'd prefer D&D but will consider anything  


thanks


----------

